# Home made hiding spots for beta's?



## tinainky42431 (May 24, 2008)

Does anyone know of any kind of home made things to make for a beta house? :?:


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

well i was reading this thread on a diy floating cave. i looks pretty sweet
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16001

other than that you could try driftwood, peices glued together (fish safe glue of course) or even rocks for that matter (rinsed or bleached to sanitize)


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

you could always use flower pots as long as there not painted and there just clay that u rinse well dont use soap


----------



## tinainky42431 (May 24, 2008)

*star fish*

I just thought how about star fish i had bought in florida propped up on the side of the tank for them to hide behind?


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

bad idea to add that as the starfish have some kind of chemical in them to ensure that they stay that way for a while


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Definitely avoid the starfish. A live one needs salt water, a dead one will just fall apart in your tank.

The flowerpots are a good idea. You can also get resin decorations that are like small castles, logs, or caves that work great. You could also buy some aquarium sealant and glue together some slate to make caves. There are other threads that will be able to tell you how to treat any rocks you want to use in your aquarium. Also, driftwood and live (or silk) plants can provide good cover for a betta. Avoid plastic plants though, as they can easily tear a betta's delicate fins.


----------



## tinainky42431 (May 24, 2008)

*No star fish*

Ok no star fish then i'll just wait ti'll i go to the store tomorrow , this can be an expensive hobby i know butim sure it will all be worth it i just bought a 10 gal starter kit and allready have it set up waiting ti'll tomorrow to put my 1 betta in it.
I also have a heater for it just dont have all the decor for it yet. You all have been helpfull thanks any more ideas im open to them.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

sounds like a great tank lol ur betta will be super happy nice job


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

I heard that if you boil half of a coconut and remaove all meat and hair bettas love it. You could cut out a little hole for him. Just make sure no jagged edges. I think it looks really cute in aquariums. :wink:


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

I meant "remove" not remoave. :lol:


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: No star fish*



tinainky42431 said:


> Ok no star fish then i'll just wait ti'll i go to the store tomorrow , this can be an expensive hobby i know butim sure it will all be worth it i just bought a 10 gal starter kit and allready have it set up waiting ti'll tomorrow to put my 1 betta in it.
> I also have a heater for it just dont have all the decor for it yet. You all have been helpfull thanks any more ideas im open to them.


Well, if you set up your aquarium properly, it can be an expensive initial investment. However, once you have a healthy aquarium up and running, your costs are really only a tiny bit added to your electric and water bills plus food. The fish themselves aren't too expensive so even years down the road when your betta dies of old age after a long and happy life, you'll already have pretty much everything you need, so you can just get more fish. It only becomes really expensive when you get into rare fish, big tanks (or lots of smaller ones) or get into saltwater tanks.


----------

